# How to Add Soundiron Library to Kontakt 5.6.5?



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2017)

Trying to use Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble I just bought yesterday. I spent hours Googling and reading on Native Instruments, Soundiron has an older video and only shows how to load ONE instrument at a time from a library.

I keep getting the error message "No library found."

I tried withing the standalone and within my DAW.

What is the "trick?" I need to work!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 20, 2017)

You cannot, it's not a Kontakt Player library. Just open the NKI directly from Files browser.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2017)

It's refusing to do it saying my version (5.4) is too old. I did run the updater and lost everything I had done, connected. The new version doesn't show up either. I'll have to start the update over.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 20, 2017)

You probably need to update to 5.5.0 or something. What does the NKI version say (click on one of A.P.E.'s NKIs and see lower left corner of Kontakt interface, enable the Info line (F9)).


Even though the library is 5.1.0 (as stated on Soundiron website)... if there were any updates, perhaps they pushed it on 5.5.0?


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2017)

Version 5.5.1.451


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah so you need to update Kontakt then.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2017)

I did actually, to 5.5.6, via Native Access from NI. But it's not showing in my DAW, only the older version.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 20, 2017)

5.6.5. OK so the DLL got lost somewhere on the way because of a NA hiccup. Run the update again but this time download the installer manually. https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/?search=kontakt

Take note of VST path that gets thrown at ya during installation  (Mac or PC?)


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2017)

Ah, I never seen this page before... I'll do that, thanks!

Windows 7 64.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2017)

Will this overwrite the old one, or install elsewhere? Should I uninstall/delete the old one?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 20, 2017)

Overwrite. No need to delete.


BTW, before installing, you might want to check the registry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5, see if InstallVSTDir and InstallVST64Dir are correct. They probably weren't and that's where Native Access messed up, and sent the DLLs to those wrong folders (they're probably still there if you look at that location on your HD - in that case just move those DLLs back to your actual VST folder and overwrite, you won't need to rerun the update then. Just fix the registry entries with correct paths).


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2017)

I see Kontakt 5 and Kontakt 5 Bundle in the registry.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 20, 2017)

OK so if those are not your actual VST folders, change it to where they are. If they are, I suppose it was a NA barfup then. Run the installer


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2017)

Great! Thank you for the help! It's working now. But my eDNA Spitfire library doesn't show anymore, and won't load either.

UPDATE: I'll just reinstall, anyways there's an update.


----------

